# Real wood paneling in basement



## Lemer (Nov 12, 2008)

Help! 
We have a basement that was finished in the early 50's with a real knotty pine paneling. There is a bar under the stairs an the paneling is floor to ceiling with a scalloped apron at the top hiding plumbing. It was done very well and is still beautiful.... on the top half.
However the bottom 10" -18" is ruined due to flooding. We are having the a basement system put in and some one is going to cut away the bottom of the wall.....
Q:  What do I replace  the cut away part with? I would like to keep the paneling. But cannot picture a wall paneled on just the top half. How do I make it look nice again? 
(I intend to epoxy the cement floor with the stone look~ if that helps)


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome Lemer:
If the framing is still solid, I would use the 2' square floor tiles to cover the bottom. It could look well with the stone floor and would never be bothered with moisture again.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 12, 2008)

You could, go up a bit higher and do a wainscot (plaster looking drywall bottom / paneled top) with a chair rail at the break line


----------



## Lemer (Nov 13, 2008)

??Where to find pictures??
Thanks for the ideas.
The flooring tiles sound interesting I will look into that more. 
The wainscotting is what I was thinking. I just can't seem to find any pictures of the panel being on the top and the drywall on the bottom.
Where do I look?


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 13, 2008)

Well dang, I have no pictures but it's fairly typical in church basements and government buildings around here. Drywall on bottom would need to be at least flush with the face of the paneling or thicker. You could add strips to the studs to accomplish this... Looking for pics, will post any I find


----------



## Mary Jo (Nov 13, 2008)

I've seen that look as well, but only industrial use . I'd vote for the tile or composit rock for a more updated approach. Also less risk of future water stains ! The key is to prep so there isn't a depth differential.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Lemer:
Here is a novel approach which is found in Red Lobster, at a local theater and, I think, at Texas Roadhouse. Use galvanized corrugated tin roofing (vertical) framed with grey wood trim. No one thinks about what it is but it is very durable while resistant to footprints and normal dirt.
Glenn


----------

